

"Have the robots come for the middle class?" - e_w
http://m.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/have-the-robots-come-for-the-middle-class/2013/07/12/bac3b3c8-eaef-11e2-a301-ea5a8116d211_story.html

======
taylodl
It's all about faster, cheaper, better. When software/robots are faster,
cheaper, better than their human counterparts then the humans will be replaced
by software/robots. This has been going on for nearly four decades now. What
people _haven 't_ been anticipating are the effects of exponential growth in
the capabilities of software/robots, Moore's Law. We are now reaching a
tipping point where vast swaths of labor can be replaced by these systems,
much faster than the displaced workers can be reassimilated into other areas
of the economy. This is leading to protracted high levels of unemployment,
which we're already seeing our social and political institution's inability to
cope. This will only get worse.

This is quickly becoming one of the biggest issues of our age.

------
Eva_Peron
First they came for A, and I did not speak because I was not A. Then they came
for B, and I did not speak because I was not B. Then they came for C, and I
did not speak because I was not C. Then they came for me, and there was no one
left to speak for me.

